# Sticky  Grooming looks and instructions.



## wellerfeller

First off an apology! I haved messed up and in trying to merge threads have managed to delete my original thread. So sorry everyone 
If I could be a bit of a pain and ask those that posted pics to repost I would be really grateful!

Here is Weller. I ask for a short body cut,chunky round legs and a tidy up of his face ears and fringe.


----------



## Anna

Karen, thank you so much for recommending the pet emporium they did a fantastic job on Rufus and aren't they lovely people. 

Here is couple of pictures 




















As this was his first groom I asked them not to be too severe as he still has his puppy coat. 

Oh and this fluffy look only lasted an hour. Went for a walk and he went straight in the water! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wellerfeller

Anna, he looks lovely. You can really see the difference with the puppy coat. Glad you found the pet emporium good too. Did you tell the I recommended them to you? We turned up a week early for Weller's groom lol.


----------



## Anna

Karen, 

Yes I told them you recommend them, he did tell me you turned up a week early lol! Will definitely use them again .

This was after his walk !









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kirsty

Cara after her grooming. She had a medium puppy cut, teddy bear style










K xx


----------



## wellerfeller

Thank you Kirsty!


----------



## Kirsty

And another










K xx


----------



## Rufini

Vincent - we asked for short all over with it slightly longer on the ears


----------



## wellerfeller

Vincent looks very handsome!! Thanks Ruth.


----------



## flounder_1

Before









After - I asked for not too short except for the tummy, armpits and bottom, and rounded ears


----------



## jaimebpa1

I love this thread! I am bringing Olive in on June 19th for her first real groom and I am going to show her these pictures! I'm actually getting excited to see her shorter. Right now she looks like a mop. When she sleeps sometimes i can't tell which end is which!


----------



## Hfd

Billy was groomed yesterday - we had him taken a bit shorter for the summer in anticipation of good weather!
This is a teddy cut, think the groomer used a 3F blade, we had his ears a little shorter and rounder this time and his head a little shorter and squarer, we are very pleased although his legs are a bit too short for me. H x


----------



## Allytoe

Amber has had her first full groom. Here are some before and after pictures, and then a few more, she is very fluffy! I can't wait to see what she'll look like when it all settles


----------



## Allytoe

I asked for her to be 1.5" all over (puppy cut) but think it is a lot longer, she was at the very most 4" when she went, I'll see what it is when it settles down. When I described what I wanted for her muzzle, I was told it is called a doughnut but the groomer told me afterwards that she didn't have enough hair so did the best she could. I asked for the ears to be a thumb length from the leather and curved, and for the tail to be left its existing length, just tidied underneath. I also asked for a hygiene strip. All the information I discussed with the groomer came from searching around this site so thank you to everybody who shared their experiences.. It cost £35 and included nail clipping, anul glands and ear plucking. She has definitely had her nails clipped - ouchy - hopefully her anul glands as I think they were bothering her, but they don't seem to have plucked all the hair from right inside the ear canal - I'll have to wait a few days and pluck up the courage to have a go!


----------



## Mogdog

Allytoe said:


> Amber has had her first full groom. Here are some before and after pictures, and then a few more, she is very fluffy! I can't wait to see what she'll look like when it all settles


She looks beautiful. Very clever of you to get pics of her in the same position!


----------



## Allytoe

Mogdog said:


> She looks beautiful. Very clever of you to get pics of her in the same position!


I didn't realise I had, until sorting through which ones to compare. I hope I don't have pictures of her sat in the exact same positions as she has grown  We do do more together than just sit by the patio doors! I'll have to make sure I take the camera out and about with us this summer, otherwise I'll look back over her first year and be quite disappointed


----------



## designsbyisis

Hfd - just noticed your chair. I was looking at the exact same one in Next yesterday !!! Seems to get doggy approval !


Sent from my iPhone 
Lisa - mum of 3 boys, Dexter Cockapoo & 4 hens !


----------



## KCsunshine

Just to say thanks, this is a VERY useful thread for new, soon to be new owners. i was worrying about how to explain to a groomer what look I'd like for my dog, now we have a stlye catalogue we can take to our groomers! 

Keep the pictures comming!


----------



## mandym

She is gorgeous!!! what a brilliant first cut,love the pics!! xxx


----------



## Hfd

designsbyisis said:


> Hfd - just noticed your chair. I was looking at the exact same one in Next yesterday !!! Seems to get doggy approval !
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone
> Lisa - mum of 3 boys, Dexter Cockapoo & 4 hens !


We have the red stripy one in our other lounge with a footstool which was about £500 so when we discovered this one in our next outlet for £89 I snapped it up! Just need the footstool to complete the look. Oh and Billy was on it within about 10 mins of getting home to claim it as his own!! 
H x


----------



## KateC

Really enjoyed this thread - especially the pics of Billy.
I had Thatcher cut today. 
He has a little buzz cut so that the next two sweltering months here in Florida will be more enjoyable & 
so that he doesn't have any extra weight to contend with in the ocean.
That being said, he zigged when the groomer zagged.
The result is the loss of his left eyebrow. 
Needless to say, this looks odd.
In order to even him out a bit, his right eyebrow was trimmed a bit dramatically;
this gives him the appearance of being very much "wide eyed" and in awe of the world.
So right now, I have a velvety wide-eyed, eyebrow-less version of Billy dancing about my home.  
Comedic to say the least.


----------



## designsbyisis

Would love to see a picture 


Sent from my iPhone 
Lisa - mum of 3 boys, Dexter Cockapoo & 4 hens !


----------



## Frankie's Mom

*Bad haircut!!!*

Wish I would have seen this thread yesterday. Took Frankie for his first grooming today. I am not happy with what she did. She made him look too poodle-y! It's raining so I'm hoping that when I take him out he'll curl up more and look better. My middle daughter is so upset she won't play with him!  Here's a before and after.


----------



## mairi1

Molly's hitting the groomers tomorrow!! I know I know... Will most probably regret it but gonna give it a go 

Here's my list of instructions...

* I want to maintain the natural look of the Cockapoo and DO NOT want a dog 
that looks like they've been coiffured 
* I want the legs to remain round and fluffy.. No pipe cleaners allowed 
* Take the weight out of the coat but leave it a good length 
* Neaten up the sanitary areas 
* leave the ears alone 
* Using only thinning scissors to neaten up the muzzle area, leave the rest of the face alone ... ESPECIALLY the eye area
* clip claws if needed and check her ears

(I bet the groomer can't wait for me arriving!!!)

Now... The above might get completely ignored and I'll be raging at myself for succumbing!!! 

...watch this space!!!....


----------



## Jedicrazy

mairi1 said:


> Molly's hitting the groomers tomorrow!! I know I know... Will most probably regret it but gonna give it a go
> 
> Here's my list of instructions...
> 
> * I want to maintain the natural look of the Cockapoo and DO NOT want a dog
> that looks like they've been coiffured
> * I want the legs to remain round and fluffy.. No pipe cleaners allowed
> * Take the weight out of the coat but leave it a good length
> * Neaten up the sanitary areas
> * leave the ears alone
> * Using only thinning scissors to neaten up the muzzle area, leave the rest of the face alone ... ESPECIALLY the eye area
> * clip claws if needed and check her ears
> 
> (I bet the groomer can't wait for me arriving!!!)
> 
> Now... The above might get completely ignored and I'll be raging at myself for succumbing!!!
> 
> ...watch this space!!!....


good luck Molly! Hope it goes well Mairi, fingers crossed!


----------



## Duckdog

mairi1 said:


> Molly's hitting the groomers tomorrow!! I know I know... Will most probably regret it but gonna give it a go
> 
> Here's my list of instructions...
> 
> * I want to maintain the natural look of the Cockapoo and DO NOT want a dog
> that looks like they've been coiffured
> * I want the legs to remain round and fluffy.. No pipe cleaners allowed
> * Take the weight out of the coat but leave it a good length
> * Neaten up the sanitary areas
> * leave the ears alone
> * Using only thinning scissors to neaten up the muzzle area, leave the rest of the face alone ... ESPECIALLY the eye area
> * clip claws if needed and check her ears
> 
> (I bet the groomer can't wait for me arriving!!!)
> 
> Now... The above might get completely ignored and I'll be raging at myself for succumbing!!!
> 
> ...watch this space!!!....


Love your list of requirements! Hope it goes well and will look forward to the pics!!


----------



## mairi1

mairi1 said:


> Molly's hitting the groomers tomorrow!! I know I know... Will most probably regret it but gonna give it a go
> 
> Here's my list of instructions...
> 
> * I want to maintain the natural look of the Cockapoo and DO NOT want a dog
> that looks like they've been coiffured
> * I want the legs to remain round and fluffy.. No pipe cleaners allowed
> * Take the weight out of the coat but leave it a good length
> * Neaten up the sanitary areas
> * leave the ears alone
> * Using only thinning scissors to neaten up the muzzle area, leave the rest of the face alone ... ESPECIALLY the eye area
> * clip claws if needed and check her ears
> 
> (I bet the groomer can't wait for me arriving!!!)
> 
> Now... The above might get completely ignored and I'll be raging at myself for succumbing!!!
> 
> ...watch this space!!!....


Well..... I went in with a Cockapoo and came out with a poodle!!!! 

She is soooo short I can't believe it. It was a good 3 inches in length... Not sure if it's even one inch now!! All the puppy coat has well and truly gone .
I said I was happy for some length to be taken off but not that much!
Thankfully she left her face and ears alone but now has a little microphone head on top with long ears... Good old mullet style... 

Anyway... It'll grow!!!! Shell be fine by Christmas 

So the moral of the story if you're a real fusspot like me ..... DO IT YOURSELF!!! 
... I can hear some of you saying... "told you so"


----------



## JasperBlack

Just found the thread! Poor Molly, poor you!!! Bless her, at least it grows back! I honestly don't know what groomers are thinking sometimes, my mum used to have a shih tzu and he would end up with microphone head often! X


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mairi1

Thanks Rachael 
I know , I showed her a photo of when Molly had a 'tidy up' of her face at 14 weeks... It was horrendous... She thought it was fine and that's what she'd do again.. Thank goodness I said to leave her face. I will take some photos today .
Yes you should invest in some tools and do it yourself. 
I have a pair of Roseline double thinning scissors which are fantastic for just tidying up the face, very forgiving!! I posted a thread 'Molly's makeover' which shows the difference. They arent cheap but will last forever.You can just tweak away as you like achieving the look that YOU want!! 
I was £35 for the pleasure yesterday...
X


----------



## JasperBlack

Oh dear, you could have put £35 towards some good clippers! You've definitely helped make my mind up! Will look for some of those scissors, was wondering which to get. X


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jedicrazy

mairi1 said:


> Well..... I went in with a Cockapoo and came out with a poodle!!!!
> 
> She is soooo short I can't believe it. It was a good 3 inches in length... Not sure if it's even one inch now!! All the puppy coat has well and truly gone .
> I said I was happy for some length to be taken off but not that much!
> Thankfully she left her face and ears alone but now has a little microphone head on top with long ears... Good old mullet style...
> 
> Anyway... It'll grow!!!! Shell be fine by Christmas
> 
> So the moral of the story if you're a real fusspot like me ..... DO IT YOURSELF!!!
> ... I can hear some of you saying... "told you so"


oh sorry to hear it wasn't what you asked for  I think we have another recruit for the DIY gang.


----------



## mairi1

Yes Clare... Def joining the DIY gang!! At least I've only myself to blame then!!

Here are a few pics...


----------



## emmelg

mairi1 said:


> Yes Clare... Def joining the DIY gang!! At least I've only myself to blame then!!
> 
> Here are a few pics...
> 
> View attachment 3234
> 
> View attachment 3235
> View attachment 3236
> View attachment 3237


She still looks great xx


----------



## Jedicrazy

:iagree: she is still gorgeous just not so shaggy. She reminds me of Obi (when he was little) so much but she has a much prettier face, very girly, love her.


----------



## mairi1

Aww thank you both so much.... It is so reassuring when someone else (in the know) says it's ok!!  ... My parents neighbour saw her today and said " oh she's like a completely different dog".... Just when I was coming to terms with it saying its not TOO bad!! 
Anyway, it's not the end of the world and of course it will grow. I just feel like i'm saying goodbye once and for all to her puppyhood what with her being in season now saying Goodbye to her puppy coat 
Anyway if she's anything like Obi I'll be delighted 
This new coat is so dense and thick... She's gonna be a real curly wurly 
xxx


----------



## Fiver

Mairi I would be delighted if Milo came out of the groomers looking as good as Molly.
I took Milo for his first groom yesterday,I took in a shaggy cockerpoo with curls and came home with a poodle/chow/candyfloss.It's such a bad cut he looks like a comical caricature.It is a horror of a cutI am so annoyed because I stayed with him for 3 hours whilst she made him look so ridiculous.His fur was about 3" long and I asked for it to be shortened to half of that ,square face,teddy legs and hygiene and belly shorter.She explained that they don't use clippers on a puppy and she would scissor him.I stood one side of Milo to keep him calm and she worked on the other side and I honestly couldn't see what she was doing as I repeatedly have to keep telling my hubby who cannot believe that I let her do her worst.His head omg his head looks awful,she took so much off his nose and under his eyes I don't recognise him.It doesn't help that he has small close set eyes,that's why I wanted his muzzle left long and now he has this long nose ,he looks like a cartoon dog.His body she hasn't took enough off and it's puffed up and looks huge compared to his head.Three of his legs look the same and the fourth doesn't match.No belly or hygiene trim.After 3 hours she asked if I would like more off but Milo had had enough and so had I.I cannot believe how much damage a pair of scissors in the wrong hand can do.I am now looking for another groomer to hopefully shorten his body fur to match his head.Then the next time he needs cutting I will have a go myself,no more groomers for me


----------



## JasperBlack

Awwww she still looks lovely, with a face as cute as hers how could she not! Her coat does look like its going to grow lovely and curly! X


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Duckdog

She looks gorgeous! You can really see her beautiful face!!


----------



## mairi1

Fiver said:


> Mairi I would be delighted if Milo came out of the groomers looking as good as Molly.
> I took Milo for his first groom yesterday,I took in a shaggy cockerpoo with curls and came home with a poodle/chow/candyfloss.It's such a bad cut he looks like a comical caricature.It is a horror of a cutI am so annoyed because I stayed with him for 3 hours whilst she made him look so ridiculous.His fur was about 3" long and I asked for it to be shortened to half of that ,square face,teddy legs and hygiene and belly shorter.She explained that they don't use clippers on a puppy and she would scissor him.I stood one side of Milo to keep him calm and she worked on the other side and I honestly couldn't see what she was doing as I repeatedly have to keep telling my hubby who cannot believe that I let her do her worst.His head omg his head looks awful,she took so much off his nose and under his eyes I don't recognise him.It doesn't help that he has small close set eyes,that's why I wanted his muzzle left long and now he has this long nose ,he looks like a cartoon dog.His body she hasn't took enough off and it's puffed up and looks huge compared to his head.Three of his legs look the same and the fourth doesn't match.No belly or hygiene trim.After 3 hours she asked if I would like more off but Milo had had enough and so had I.I cannot believe how much damage a pair of scissors in the wrong hand can do.I am now looking for another groomer to hopefully shorten his body fur to match his head.Then the next time he needs cutting I will have a go myself,no more groomers for me


Oh Val... What a nightmare for you...and 3 hrs!!! Poor milo, you feel like they've robbed them of their whole character when they change their face so much . 

I had taken Molly when she was 14 weeks for the 'tidy up' ... Shocking. She did exactly as you said taking in the eyes and nose so short she looked like a different dog.

This groomer this time said well she needs her eyes cut, she needs to see!!!! I just said no its fine, I'll do her face myself...and I think that's why mollys doesn't look as bad, as soon as you change their face it's far worse.

I too asked for the length to be cut, not too short though...it sounds like we wanted the same things.. How hard can it be!!! 

She explained that she couldn't use scissors as it would be too uneven etc so she'd use the longest blade of the clippers but it still wouldn't be too Short!! 

When I Arrived to pick her up, I could have cried... So smooth and straight....just a long skinny fuzz ball with a microphone head and long ears...I intentionally went out with her in the pouring rain last night to roughen her up a bit 

I think you should invest in some tools and try and give it a go... Surely it can only be better. 
I do think when you wash him though, he'll be a lot better,
xxx


----------



## mairi1

JasperBlack said:


> Awwww she still looks lovely, with a face as cute as hers how could she not! Her coat does look like its going to grow lovely and curly! X
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Duckdog said:


> She looks gorgeous! You can really see her beautiful face!!


Thank you both 

I hope you're taking lots of tips here... Beware of that first 'tidy up' to get them used to the groomers... Where they want to 'open up' the eye area...DON'T DO IT!!! I must look for a photo of Molly's first trip where her face was done!!!


----------



## Duckdog

mairi1 said:


> Thank you both
> 
> I hope you're taking lots of tips here... Beware of that first 'tidy up' to get them used to the groomers... Where they want to 'open up' the eye area...DON'T DO IT!!! I must look for a photo of Molly's first trip where her face was done!!!


Yes I am very much taking notes! I will be diva dog owner I think! They best not scalp my Binky Boo!


----------



## JasperBlack

Same here, thinning scissors for face! Done by my own hand- stay away demon dog groomers! )


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JasperBlack

Can't get to grips with emoticons on tap talk grrrrr! Random!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mairi1

Duckdog said:


> Yes I am very much taking notes! I will be diva dog owner I think! They best not scalp my Binky Boo!





JasperBlack said:


> Same here, thinning scissors for face! Done by my own hand- stay away demon dog groomers! )
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah..home grooming all the way.
There are a fair few on here who do amazing jobs with their poos so it is possible... With practice 
Thinning scissors are my best purchase so far 

Here's Molly not Long after her trim at around 14 weeks...It did look worse from the side when you could see the line of the scissors going up her face..


----------



## Duckdog

Mwaaaaw... She is still a babe even with the scissor scalp!


----------



## JasperBlack

Awww bless her......still sooooo cute!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NTochel

I took my 15 month old apricot cockapoo Fudge to the same groomer that we've used for a while, told them not to scalp her but leave her a little messy on the top. Fudge has a straight coat but has a very curly head. When I picked her up she had a big puff ball head like a show poodle..... it has settled down now but still looks odd, my poor baby. I am planning to take her to a different groomer next week, what should I ask for.... assistance please....


----------



## wellerfeller

NTochel said:


> I took my 15 month old apricot cockapoo Fudge to the same groomer that we've used for a while, told them not to scalp her but leave her a little messy on the top. Fudge has a straight coat but has a very curly head. When I picked her up she had a big puff ball head like a show poodle..... it has settled down now but still looks odd, my poor baby. I am planning to take her to a different groomer next week, what should I ask for.... assistance please....


Try and find a picture of a look you like, if you can. Look through this thread and the gallery to get ideas.
Good luck!


----------



## sugerlump

you know what i love ,there feet ,it all ways looks like there standing on there toes,like they don't have feet that stick out in front like other dogs ,,do you know what i mean,,they all look so nice ,can't wait to get ginger groomed sugerlump


----------



## j maree

Someone had stated a product they used to help with the matting. I can't seem to find the post now. I have been grooming myself, doing ok. I like a longer coat but Chloe matts under her arms and legs, front and tail. How often do most of you bathe your dogs? Thanks for any help.


----------



## RuthMill

Gorgeous pups


----------



## phantoms_mama

mairi1 said:


> Here's Molly not Long after her trim at around 14 weeks...It did look worse from the side when you could see the line of the scissors going up her face..


I love her face! We have had nothing but disasters at groomers. Look at the last two grooms on my poor baby ((((( 
Thank goodness his hair grows fast.

http://i1353.photobucket.com/albums/q668/phantomsmama/0522_zps299876ee.jpg

http://i1353.photobucket.com/albums/q668/phantomsmama/0282_zpsbb1e81d8.jpg

(My profile pic is before he was ever groomed. I want his round teddy bear face back!)


----------



## dmgalley

Jane you should see the list I go into the groomer with.... Don't EVER shave his nose, Don't take length off his ears, don't shave his belly too close he gets razor burn and so on.  You have to be so very clear or bring a picture.
Either way your baby is still super cute!!


----------



## Claireyfairy

mairi1 said:


> Well..... I went in with a Cockapoo and came out with a poodle!!!!
> 
> She is soooo short I can't believe it. It was a good 3 inches in length... Not sure if it's even one inch now!! All the puppy coat has well and truly gone .
> I said I was happy for some length to be taken off but not that much!
> Thankfully she left her face and ears alone but now has a little microphone head on top with long ears... Good old mullet style...
> 
> Anyway... It'll grow!!!! Shell be fine by Christmas
> 
> So the moral of the story if you're a real fusspot like me ..... DO IT YOURSELF!!!
> ... I can hear some of you saying... "told you so"


I had exactly the same thing!!! (my first post by the way!) I took Teddy, my little 6 month old in for his first haircut yesterday - really just wanted a tidy up, told her not to cut him as short as a cocker - his hair was about 5 inches long(!) and I loved it, it was just in need of a tidy up. Anyway, I went to pick him up and his coat was cut EXACTLY like a cocker, with a total poodle head.  There's no length at all along his back. When I arrived he started crying and vomited for an hour afterwards (he is a sensitive little soul). I also cried!! 

Needless to say, I am also going to do it myself and have just ordered clippers and scissors for the next time. Thank heavens he has a little red coat! Poor little man. Still, he's back to his old self today so I'm relieved!


----------



## DB1

I hope I can give customers exactly what they want when I start grooming - however, I guess a lot of the 'after' looks depends very much on the type of coat your dog has, you may not get the same look as other poo's have after a groom. Having said that if you specify how much you want off, a groomer should respect that and do the length you ask, providing of course that the dog is not so matted that it needs to be done really short (and if that is the case you should be informed so it is not a shock). By the way the puffy bouffant look happens when the coat is thoroughly washed and groomed through, you know the coat has really been worked on when it is like that, it calms down in a day or two, I imagine if its sprayed with something and scrunched a bit that look could be reduced. A thorough wash and brush through does take a pretty long time.


----------



## JasperBlack

So far so good with jasper, I have managed to do him myself so far.i just clipper his body and trim his legs and face with thinning scissors and the odd shape round with straight scissors  he's nearly 8 months now when does their coat change?  x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## caz3

Aww I am loving seeing all these pictures of gorgeous poos it just shows how different they can look after a bad groom I feel Harley's last cut has made him look like a Shitzu oh dear !!!i am liking the look of the thicker legs now I know to ask for this I hate when his legs are so sort they look like wee sparrow legs


----------



## KGinger

*Groomer wanted around Medway Kent*

I'm looking for a good dog groomer for my cockapoo in or around Medway Kent I don't mind driving further if the groomer is good any ideas ? (Many don't know how to groom cockapoos properly and resort to just shaving short which isn't what I want.


----------



## DB1

KGinger said:


> I'm looking for a good dog groomer for my cockapoo in or around Medway Kent I don't mind driving further if the groomer is good any ideas ? (Many don't know how to groom cockapoos properly and resort to just shaving short which isn't what I want.


Hi, sorry I can't give you any groomer names, I think you should just ring around and visit one you like from a conversation, a groomer should listen to what you want so be specific - don't say things like 'short but not too short' (very common!) as that could vary hugely by someones definition of short, work out exactly what length you want and ask for it. Or find a photo of a groomed dog you like the look of and take it in. With regard to shaving short most groomers would only do this if the dog is matted, very often owners are not aware of just how matted the dog is - brush then check with a metal comb, if it won't go through it means the coat is matted, a couple of small area's to de-matt should be fine but often there are so many different spots that it is much kinder to the dog to just go under the matts with clippers and that often means short all over to match.


----------

